# Which photo should i choose?



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I was thinking of entering the next contest which one would you pick?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The first picture is my absolute favorite.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pick the first! it is amazing!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha i was thinking that one it was just great he hates the camera


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll definitely vote for that picture! I LOVE it!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I definatly say the first one!! Just Perfect


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha got it ok he is going in!! GO SHAMU GO


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like all of them! lol


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just curious are the ones in the cups yours too?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Astro277 said:


> Just curious are the ones in the cups yours too?


Technically there half mine me and my friend determined for breeding purposes that sharing males is the way to go. Although they have for sure homes always the second to the last usually lives with me and the other 3 usually dont. And dont worry they dont live permanently in the cups.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

1st


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

#1 is gorgeous. The fish is really well in focus for how close you are. Nice detail, beautiful fish.

I like the second-to-last photo, too. Not for the picture, but the fish is gorgeous.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Like everyone said, 1st one hands down.
BTW...I WANT that white w/gray CT in the cup! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ha ha alright guys 1st one is in the contest


----------



## Astro277 (Jul 18, 2010)

oh i knew you didnt keep them in cups lol i just thought they were pet store bettas lol. Very nice fellows


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I like the first one, but it's out of focus, I'd say 3! :-D


----------

